# home made incubator



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

*made this today three shelves 9 tubs can fit in controlled by a 100watt dimmable light bulb wicked pleased with it. Now on test for temp range and stuff have another beardie about to lay other incubator I made is full. glass front so can see all the time without opening a more controlled unit and of course hand made by me. what next mmmmm*


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

what type of wood is that?
has it been sealed/finished with something to waterproof it? as if the water gets into the wood then it will rott


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi the inside is lined with foamed plastic m8 so the outside shouldn't be getting wet and the inside is all lined plastic m8. the wood is marine ply so it is very good with moisture I know me stuff m8 :lol2:

Thanks for the concern it's good to get stuff pointed out as always helps m8:2thumb:

What ya think got to hatch some eggs out 1st to be called a real incubator its on test for temp range now see how it goes but so far looking good put shelves in also really pleased with it so far if anyone can make comments please as in case I have over looked anything it is a good thing.

Thanx m8 but still O.K. so far:2thumb:


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Wow!!!! I was happy with my polystyrene box with a heat mat. but thats ace>>>>>:no1:


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks mate its basically a wooden box with a box underneath with a bulb in m8 with wholes then a sliding up glass front and its lined with foamed plastic to keep the moisture in and the wood dry can hold 9 of those locusts tubs so a few egg may make a bigger one see how it goes.

I made a poly box type with heat matt this is a bulb on a dimmer switch its not on much and seems to work fine.

Now my question to you all is how can I improve it?:2thumb:


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

Temps held now for 24 hrs so looks like its a goa will update when the eggs are hear.....:whistling2:


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

don't rush me said:


> Temps held now for 24 hrs so looks like its a goa will update when the eggs are hear.....:whistling2:


looking good mate, interesting as I will need a much bigger incubator next season. just one question, is the much variation in temperature between the top and bottom shelves?


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

No but this unit isnt very big If I was making a larger unit it may vary so would attach heat mat to back wall then it would even it up,

cheers:2thumb:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

1 concern I have tho, is it just a light dimmer you are using?
If so it is going to vary the temperature according to the ambient temperature of the room.
I would suggest replacing the dimmer with a dimmer stat to maintain a constant temperature whatever the ambient room temperature.
Yes the room is no doubt central heated but the room can go hotter than the setting on a warm day, also you probably dont have the central heating on 24/7 especially during the summer.


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

That's interesting as understand what your saying after a continuous test for 48 hrs the only variance was half a degree I would of thought that would be O.K. the box seems to hold a good steady temp to manage with a slight room temp change, Its 20mm thick the wood and the 5mm foamed plastic and glass front must all help with this maybe its the materials I have used seem to cope with ambient room temps the bulb is only just on after warm up.

I may change to a stat if I have it full of eggs and maybe a heat mat also it's my 1st wooden incubator I have done.

My 2nd beardie laid today 5 eggs all no good so maybe I won't need this incubator just yet.... I rescued the Beardies and they were already Gravid I didn't want them to be as they wernt healthy enough, they are getting there maybe now she will get more into her as she wont be giving it to the eggs.

:2thumb:

keep them comments coming, may look at that stat and test see how it compares? thanks


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

It may have stayed steady for the last 2 days but you only need a really hot day and you could end up cooking your eggs as the controller your using wont alter itself to compensate.
A dimmer stat would do this and you can pick them up cheap.


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

I think that would be the safest way to go or I could swap the dimmer switch and plug the light in to the stat or change light bulb for heat matt on back wall. many options to consider.

Our other beardie only laid about 6 eggs maybe 2 are O.K. mind you I did rescue these and didn't want her to be gravid as wanted to get them all up to full strength she has taken a few pinkies now so if she continues that will build her up.:2thumb:


----------



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

*Good luck building them up matey :2thumb: but defo replace that bulb and dimmer with a mat and stat - I've made my own wooden incubator and hatched a clutch of 36 eggs - all hatched and even got 2 for the price of 1 in 1 of the eggs!! 37 babies from 36 eggs....that shows that home-made incubators work equally as well as manufactured ones*

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

*2nd lot of 28 eggs cooking as we speak!! Good luck pal: victory:*


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

That's wicked 2 in one hey that's hard to get, yeah mate changing it ready for new snake eggs just got a pair of nice snow corns, good weights and un bred so trying em when they have settled in after a couple of weeks.....

Well good luck with all those young one's and the bonus I would keep them you never know if they could double fill a few for ya....:2thumb:


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

changed the box can now add a further 8 boxes to it taken bulb out heat matt on the back more room more eggs wicked:lol2:


----------

